# Pellegrini VS Torreira VS Kessie VS Gagliardini



## The P (28 Dicembre 2016)

Vorrei aprire una discussione sui giovani centrocampisti che si sono messi in luce questa prima parte di campionato.

A me fanno impazzire *Pellegrini*, che ha un tocco di palla come pochi in Italia.
Poi *Torreira*, che secondo me ha tutto per sfondare. Lo vedo una garanzia.


*Kessie* è potenzialmente il più forte in assoluto. E' un giocatore completo e che sposta gli equilibri. Quest'anno sta mostrando caratteristiche da top to box, ma lo scorso anno mi aveva impressionato in cabina di regia.
L'unica titubanza riguarda il fatto che nel campionato italiano abbiamo avuto tantissimi giovani africani che sembrava dovessero spaccare il mondo, e invece si sono persi. Vedia Appiah, Muntari, Mariga. 


*Gagliardini* lo vedo un pò più indietro rispetto agli altri. Anche se quest'anno sta abbinando quantità e qualità. Se continua su questi livelli potrebbe diventare anche lui un top player.


Insomma, su chi fareste la vostra scommessa? Commentate (anche in ordine di preferenza) motivando la scelta


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Dicembre 2016)

Ho votato Gagliardini perche mi sembra il più completo.

Pd. Anche Torreira lo prenderei subito per il Milan.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Dicembre 2016)

Torreira molto forte, mi pare un piccolo pizarro per modo di giocare, fisico e posizione in campo.
Pellegrini per me è il più forte tra quelli citati.
Kessie per me è un flop : mostruoso a livello fisico ma grezzo a livello tecnico. Va via di potenza ma il suo calcio non è pulito : si allunga la palla, sbaglia controlli, passaggi e non da del tu alla palla.
Sarà un buon centrocampista ma non credo diverrà mai più forte di un muntari, che ha comunque fatto la sua bella carriera.
Valutazione personale la mia, so che sul sito in molti invece vedono in kessie un possibile crack.
Classico calciatore africano che rispetto ai pari età emerge per la forza esagerata ma tra lui e pellegrini vi è un abisso.
In gagliardini , infine, non vedo doti eccelse.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Dicembre 2016)

Pellegrini e Gagliardini sono interessanti, sopratutto il primo,

Torreira mi piace, ma è troppo basso, un top club nella sua posizione ha necessità anche di giocatori prestanti,
a meno che chiaramente non si è di fronte a un Pirlo, che comunque anche lui a volte in alcune circostanze ha fatto pagare un po il suo deficit di cm alla squadra, anche se chiaramente parliamo di ben poca cosa rispetto ai benefici...

Kessie non ho alcun dubbio che sia una sola, anche nella partita contro il MIlan è stato il peggiore del centrocampo bergamasco,

poi proviene già da una buona stagione in B, se ci mettiamo quest'anno ormai gli resta solo il prossimo a buoni livelli...


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Dicembre 2016)

Tutti diversi.

Anche secondo me Gagliardini è il meno dotato come classe o come fisico, ma forse col passare del tempo potrebbe diventare anche più forte di Kessie.

Insomma li prenderei tutti.


----------



## VonVittel (28 Dicembre 2016)

Torreira l'ho nominato una decina di volte gli ultimi giorni di mercato, sperando che qualcuno leggesse


----------



## The P (28 Dicembre 2016)

Leggevo che Pellegrini lo ha praticamente lanciato Montella. Quando allenava gli allievi della Roma lo ha spostato da centravanti a centrocampista trasformandolo di fatto da giocatore mediocre a perno della squadra.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Dicembre 2016)

Tutti. In realtà metto Gagliardini su un gradino sotto, ma per Pellegrini, Kessié e Torreira stravedo in egual misura.


----------



## Willy Wonka (28 Dicembre 2016)

Posso aggiungere un nome? Io dico *Benassi*. Un '94 con 100 presenze in Serie A e capitano della Under 21 già nel giro della Nazionale maggiore. Io vorrei lui.


----------



## kolao95 (28 Dicembre 2016)

Topic molto interessante. Inizio da quello che, si fa per dire, mi piace meno: Gagliardini, giocatore molto intelligente tatticamentee molto forte fisicamente. Tecnicamente non più che discreto, per me ad alti livelli può sfondare giocando da interno in un centrocampo a 2, ha tutte le qualità per farlo. Pellegrini ha tecnica, visione di gioco, calcia benissimo con entrambi i piedi e ha un grandissimo inserimento senza palla. L'unica cosa è che fisicamente non mi convince: troppo esile e ritmo troppo compassato.
Kessie lo seguo dall'anno scorso in B: quest'anno fa l'interno a 2 di centrocampo ed è l'interno più offensivo del sistema Gasperini, mentre l'anno scorso era lui quello che dava equilibrio al Cesena, sa far bene entrambe le cose. Fisicamente è una forza della natura, ma nelle ultime settimane gli ho visto fare qualche errore tecnico abbastanza sorprendente.
Infine c'è quello che a me piace di più: Torreira, tocco di palla straordinario, fa entrambe le fasi straordinariamente. Lo prenderei subito, per certi aspetti ricorda Verratti.


----------



## Victorss (28 Dicembre 2016)

Non posso rispondere perchè non conosco molto bene Torreira, l'avrò visto giocare un paio di volte non di più e senza molta attenzione.
Gli altri invece li conosco bene, li ho visti giocare parecchie volte e posso dire che secondo me nessuno di loro diventerà un top player.


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Dicembre 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Torreira l'ho nominato una decina di volte gli ultimi giorni di mercato, sperando che qualcuno leggesse





kolao95 ha scritto:


> Torreira, tocco di palla straordinario, fa entrambe le fasi straordinariamente. Lo prenderei subito, per certi aspetti ricorda Verratti.



Il suo agente ha appena detto che vogliono lasciare la Samp a gennaio e che non intendono rinnovare il contrato.


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Dicembre 2016)

Pellegrini, nessun dubbio, diventerà un top player di livello mondiale.


----------



## VonVittel (29 Dicembre 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Il suo agente ha appena detto che vogliono lasciare la Samp a gennaio e che non intendono rinnovare il contrato.



Sarebbe tanta roba anche lui. Per ruolo e caratteristiche ricorda Pizarro. Con più garra forse.


----------



## Alfabri (29 Dicembre 2016)

Che dire, tutti gran bei prospetti. Come detto da altri, Gagliardini sembrerebbe il meno dotato tecnicamente, ma ha una notevole intelligenza tattica che può garantirgli una carriera di ottimo livello. Però non sarebbe una prima scelta per me. A parità di ruolo preferisco decisamente Pellegrini, che abbina davvero qualità e quantità a palate. Kessiè purtroppo quando l'ho visto giocare ha fatto piuttosto pena, ma nel complesso le sue qualità atletiche sono davvero importanti, può essere un bel pilastro per qualsiasi centrocampo, specie se riuscisse a sgrezzarsi tecnicamente. Torreira è l'unico che invece pagherei di tasca mia (e aggiungo, l'unico che ci servirebbe come il pane). Attualmente in Italia è uno dei più forti nel ruolo.


----------

